# Pimp My Rom for the Stratosphere? (ROM listing has been added)



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, the Pimp My ROM developer released an app (rather than his Aroma-installed zip) to install the init.d tweaks so availability to many phones has opened up. And now his app can add init.d support even if your current ROM/kernel doesn't support it.

My point being: If we can compile a list of tweaks/mods that work properly, then the performance of our already "terrific" Stratosphere would continue to improve (in theory). I am currently testing a few tweaks but due to the fact that my CWM won't restore any previous backups, I am limited in choices.

That being said, once the FF1 version of Tweaked is released, hopefully we can get a solid base for the Stratosphere to live on (since we probably won't be receiving any other "official" support).

*Current Progress: *(YRMV)​
*Tested ROMs*​-FF1 Deodexed Stock ROM


Spoiler



The current settings shown work without any issues FOR ME:





Spoiler



*System Tweaks*​
Network & Internet​














​
Multitasking​(hasn't been messed with due to lack of knowledge of "oom groupings" and such)​
Kernel Tweaks​



























Enable/Disable Features​-Only "Just-in-Time Compiler" is enabled​
Miscellaneous Tweaks​




















*Lock Apps in Memory*​-This would just be personal preference. I don't have any apps "locked" in my memory and I doubt your choice would seriously effect your ROMs stability.​
*GPS Configuration*​-This feature hasn't been implemented yet. Until it is, continue being sexy.​
*Apps and Mods*​-Sadly, only the "Ad-Block Hosts" and "OpenVPN Support" is supported for Gingerbread (







) I've tried the "Ad-Block Hosts" and I've had no magical change in ad-blocking whilst browsing.​


​
*If anyone has tested any of these PimpMyROM tweaks on another ROM, feel free to PM me with screenshots or lists of working tweaks on that ROM. If you're going to test certain tweaks on your device, MAKE SURE TO MAKE A NANDROID BACKUP BEFORE TRYING ANY TWEAKS. The developer has kindly implemented a "Rescue Package" to flash in-app in case of problems, but if you can't even boot-up, there isn't a way to access that package. Last but surely not least, I would like to thank the many developers for their unrelenting love to the Craposphere and for "helpin' a brotha/sista out" with their wonderful time that they've put into coding for us.*


----------



## azoller1 (Oct 23, 2012)

daventodd said:


> Well, the Pimp My ROM developer released an app rather than his CWM-flashable zip to install the init.d tweaks so availability to many phones has opened up. And now his app can add init.d support even if your current ROM/kernel doesn't support it.
> 
> My point being: If we can compile a list of tweaks/mods that work properly, then the performance of our already "terrific" Stratosphere would continue to improve (in theory). I am currently testing a few tweaks but due to the fact that my CWM won't restore any previous backups, I am limited in choices.
> 
> That being said, once the FF1 version of Tweaked is released, hopefully we can get a solid base for the Stratosphere to live on (since we probably won't be receiving any other "official" support).


Yeah once I figure out why my ROM isn't uploading I'll use some of these and see which ones work and don't work

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

azoller1 said:


> Yeah once I figure out why my ROM isn't uploading I'll use some of these and see which ones work and don't work
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Once you've finished testing, send a list of what works and doesn't work in a PM









To all: I've just updated the topic with a ROM list and a wonderful message for you all.


----------

